# 2013 trinity river shootout 6/29



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Trinity river shootout Saturday June 29th 7am- 8pm
Big 5 and biggest gator gar 
Lake Livingston and any public water on the trinity river must use public ramps also 
$200 entry fee $150 going to big 5 and $50 to biggest gg 
Only 3 gator gar can be part of your big 5 
3-4 man teams 
Will pay 1st,2nd and 3rd in the big 5 and one winner of biggest gator gar
Meet and weigh in at the public boat ramp on hwy 19 in river side tx
No fish disposal you will have to take your fish with you


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Glad to hear someone is continuing the Trinity River Shootout. This will make 13 straight years!


----------



## JohnnyD88 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where do you register at to get in the tournament


----------



## JohnnyD88 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if you have to pre register or not and where and who do you talk to get in the tournament because I'm wanting to enter there river shootout. Thanks


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

JohnnyD88 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to pre register or not and where and who do you talk to get in the tournament because I'm wanting to enter there river shootout. Thanks


Just show up ! I started a list on bowfishing country today
You can call or text me if want (979) seven seven seven 0169


----------



## whtskookin (Jan 21, 2010)

*Trinity River Shootout*

*Can't wait!!! Is it the 29th yet!!!*


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

It's on!


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me know y'all's team names if your comeing will put you on 
The list on BFC


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had a few things brought up 
$50 of the $200 entry fee go's to biggest gator gar if for
Some crazy reason one is not brought to weigh in it will go 
To the biggest fish the big 5 will pay 1st,2nd and 3rd place
1st 50%,2nd 30%,3rd 20% for the big five you can weigh any
Five legal fish but only 3 can be gator gar all fish must be 
Taken with archery equipment only 
NO baiting allowed
NO hooks of any kind
NO rod and reels in the boat 
NO jug lines 
You can use any boat ramp that is accessible by all on the trinity river or lake livingston
We will have a quick meeting in the morning to go over this


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

well how did it go?


----------

